# The Beast 5/18/13



## Cornhead (May 19, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *5/18/13

*Resort or Ski Area: *Killington

*Conditions: *Sun, a few clouds, and tons-o-corn

*Trip Report: *
I was a little disappointed when I didn't see the usual $30 Liftopia deal on their site. On to plan B, I had lost my Greek Peak season's pass just prior to their closing, and found it cheaper to tell them I had forgotten it, $3 a pop, than say I'd lost it, $20, so I didn't replace it. On to plan C, I had thrown out a handful of used lift tickets not too long ago, I did find a Gore, and was hoping something was attached to my rarely used second pair of ski pants, bingo, another Gore pass!

I hit the road at 4:30 and pulled into the K1 lot exactly four hours later. The first drop of the headwall was a little shaky with zero warm up options, but subsequent runs were smoother. There is still a shitload of snow on Superstar with chair to chair skiing. The massive blown headwall has flattened considerably over the last two weeks, but it still exists. The pinch visible from the Superstar webcam is quite wide, and you don't even notice it coming down the trail. The only spot that's getting thin is the end of the flatter middle portion, just before the pinch, and even then it's still very skiable. Deeper cover is on skier's far left at that point. Other than there, no worries of touching bottom anywhere.

It is quite taxing to ski with no milder Skye Lark option to break things up, so I broke for an early lunch around 11 and grilled up a burger and a couple hotdogs at my car. After lunch I wondered if Shredder of Gnar would possibly make the trip from Albany. I'd read a TR or two of his from K this Spring. While on the lift I spotted his usual Spring uniform, a "Ski Tahoe" sweatshirt. We hooked up for some turns later, he had been there Friday too. We were both content to make runs of a hundred yards or so, then stopping to rest for a minute or so before repeating. I gave some thought of just heading home at the end of the day for fear of being too sore to enjoy Sunday, but couldn't resist one more chance to ski this late in the year. I figure to take it easy Sunday, and bag it early if I must. Not a bad time of year to just hang out, did that a couple times at both the summit, and the umbrella bar deck. A little sore today, but not too bad, seven hours of bumps will do that.:wink;

From the top early


From the bottom



What's left of the headwall pile



Weird seeing green mountains


----------



## 180 (May 19, 2013)

Another fine day to say the least!


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2013)

Even if it's just WROD, they'll be open in June to prove they can.


----------



## 180 (May 19, 2013)

There is no doubt that June is there goal.  THe fact they have not groomed SS in 4 weeks has created a wonderful playground for the mogul crowd.


----------



## Cornhead (May 19, 2013)

WROB White Ribbon Of Bumps, more fun, and better "scenery " than a WROD.:wink:


----------



## Newpylong (May 19, 2013)

do you think they can make 6/1? There will probably be a hike at the last pitch it looks like, but it always like that in June...


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2013)

If we stay in this general weather pattern where it doesn't rain very often AND the temps are at, if not a bit below average I say they're an even money bet for June lift served turns looking at those pictures.

If we get a big pattern shift (and there really isn't much on the weather horizon to suggest it) and some heat shows up - then they'all need to burn some diesel and break out the "some walking may be required" signs if they want June lift served skiing

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (May 19, 2013)

Another awesome day at K. Started out sunny with high clouds, then some ominous dark grey clouds rolled in. It began to rain about 2:30. Perfect timing, I was spent by then. Highlight of the day was bumpin Sumo guy. He was suiting up in the lot when I grabbed lunch.
 






Hopefully the video imbed worked, first time I've done it, I just geta black rectangle.


----------



## Rambo (May 20, 2013)

To anyone who skied the Beast on May, 17, 18 or 19 - just wondering how good the coverage was. Did you get any scratches or gouges on the base of your skis?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 20, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Another awesome day at K. Started out sunny with high clouds, then some ominous dark grey clouds rolled in. It began to rain about 2:30. Perfect timing, I was spent by then. Highlight of the day was bumpin Sumo guy. He was suiting up in the lot when I grabbed lunch.
> View attachment 8933
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty funny.

The man can ski though.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> That's pretty funny.
> 
> The man can ski though.



He really probably muscle or fat?


----------



## Cornhead (May 20, 2013)

Yeah the guy could ski, he did whipeout once, I was like utoh, maybe he popped his suit, but he was fine. I guess there's a little battery powered fan that keeps it inflated. Here's a view from above.






The coverage was pretty good, for almost June! If you stayed on the deep parts, bends in the "snake" close to the edge of the snowpack were thin. The majority of the trail was bottomless.


----------

